# St.Charles Bay / Rockport



## Aarongray (Jun 20, 2018)

Anybody have some fishing reports. Good or bad? Trying to learn as much as I can about the area.


----------



## SATroutSlayer (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks like your the one needing to give the report! Nice stringer.


----------



## Aarongray (Jun 20, 2018)

I wish that picture was recent. It was back in early May that we got these. My wife seriously out caught me, and I accidentally threw back two keeper reds because the ruler on my rod was off....


----------

